# Sugar Free Jelly Concoction on Keto



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

WOW! I read somewhere on this site about sugar free jelly. Man! I wish I had discovered this stuff earlier. I got some from Tesco last night and had a play (no, not what you are thinking, pervs! LOL).

I got raspberry flavour tesco home brand, but unfortunately only have banana protein powder, but this is what I did.

I mixed the Jelly Crystals 23g with 1½ pints of water, 160g Banana Whey, 60g Coconut Oil. Split it into 4 smaller food storage containers, and left in fridge overnight to set.

The end result YUMMY YUM YUM!!!

The oil rose to the top giving a kind of creamy texture, then there was a smooth layer of mousse, and some of the protein sunk to the bottom, giving a grainy texture a bit like trifle sponge in Jelly. A 3 tiered desert that taste great. And for those on Keto the nutritionals are great. Each Jelly (4 of them) gives the following:

Protein: 36.9g (147.5 Cals)

Carbs: 3g (11.8 Cals)

Fats: 17.6g (158.4 Cals)

I could live on this stuff!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

After you've put the jelly in the warm water blizt in some protein powder and a tub or 2 of quark!!!!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> After you've put the jelly in the warm water blizt in some protein powder and a tub or 2 of quark!!!!!


I assume you can get quark from Tesco's?


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes mate you can its very cheap too  Where do you get your coconut oil from ?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Robbyg said:


> Yes mate you can its very cheap too  Where do you get your coconut oil from ?


I get it off ebay.

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/merchant/fmavco2005


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Just made some more lovely dessert. Same as above with the addition of 500g of quark, and 150ml of double cream. Can't wait for it to set.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds awesome mate may have to try soon  and thanks for the link


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I've just eaten 1 of my deserts for breakfast, and it is awsome. Just like a mousse.

Here's the breakdown.

160g Nutrisport Whey Isolate

1½ Pints of water

500g Quark

60g Coconut Oil

150ml Double Cream

2 Sachets of Hartleys Sugar Free Jelly Crystals.

Boil 1pt of water, chuck all the ingredients together. Hand blend to distribute ingredients evenly. Add ½ pint of cold water. Pour into 6 plastic bowls. Put in fridge to set. Eat!

Each one of the six deserts is as follows:

36.3g Protein

5.8g Carbs

24.50g Fats

388.9 Calories in total


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Quark must vary in amount of carbs then, as one of the brands I have is a bit higher in carbs so that would be nearly 17g of carbs for 500g


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Fatboy80 said:


> Quark must vary in amount of carbs then, as one of the brands I have is a bit higher in carbs so that would be nearly 17g of carbs for 500g


I got Meadow Churn brand from Tesco @ £0.57p only 4.1g Carbs per 100 so about 17 for 500g. But remember the whole thing is divided into 6 desserts thus only 5.8 for each dessert.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

I'll try to find the exact recipie but the strawberry moose i used to make was gorgeous. Something like:

1 packet strawberry sugar free jelly

4 scoops unflavoured whey

250g quark

50g peanut butter or almonds

Mix and set. I can't quite remember how much water i used to add though, any ideas what would work with the above? I do remember is being absolutely amazing though and just like a moose. The addition of the peanut butter or almonds made it even better!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

All4n said:


> I'll try to find the exact recipie but the strawberry moose i used to make was gorgeous. Something like:
> 
> 1 packet strawberry sugar free jelly
> 
> ...


Unfortunatley I can't take nut products to work, as I work in a Nut Free manufacturing facility. So I'll have skip on that 1, may make some to eat home.


----------

